# Furry Porn Turns Me On More Than Regular Porn



## gridns (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, being a furry and all I still love my human porn's lol. But then again being a fur, I really enjoy furry porn more than human porn. I am a straight fur and animations that really turn me on include works by Kabangeh such as Wild For Passion, 3D yiff animations from Das, Furgeta, and straight yiff animations such as Savoy, Vincent and Bentley by h0rs3.

When the animation is high quality or just damn sexy with the facial expression during orgasms and from pleasure sometimes I put myself in the males position having sex with the vixen or female and such. I imagine if furries were real, sex would be more enjoyable to them since they have more nerves in more places if you know what I mean and have better orgasms.  

I really enjoy hentai based animations with monsters (no testicles) or furry looking creatures as well such as in Shoujo Senki Soul Eater or Princess Knight Catue. ​
Does anybody else feel this way? I know this may be a strange topic, but I always wondered if I was not the only furry who has these thoughts.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Only in the den.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for you (?)


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

So what brings you to FurAffinity then? :v


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2012)

My shitstorm senses are tingling. Anyway, op's opinion isn't anything new. Why else is over half the fandom consists of commissioned porn if no one was turned on by it?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to know. 

Moving on.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for calling FAF, and congratulations on sharing your pornographic preferences. A trolling associate will be with you shortly.


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jan 10, 2012)

The only five-star thread in the Den... huh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

Well aren't you special!


----------



## iconmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, the story of our lives. What else is new.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah many furries are in the same camp, myself included... the den is not a particularly hospitable place to talk about it though, especially if it involves making a shitty thread about it.

I suggest lurking and not making shitty threads in the future.


----------



## Shad (Jan 10, 2012)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> The only five-star thread in the Den... huh.


Of course! The Den needs more quality threads such as this! :v


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, fancy that.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

Shad said:


> BetrayerOfNihil said:
> 
> 
> > The only five-star thread in the Den... huh.
> ...


Oh but The Den is just _overflowing_ with quality threads!


----------



## gridns (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been on FA for awhile, but my main account did not work here when I registered, so this is another username for the forums, been on FA for nearly four years.  But I thoguht then den was general furry discusison, cant seem to find another section that was for yiff related threads, if there is let me know.  So in the forums yes I am new, but I have been on FA for awhile now. :smile:


----------



## Shad (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh but The Den is just _overflowing_ with quality threads!


Not enough! Not merely enough! There must be _more_ I tell you! MORE! :v


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 10, 2012)

That's great, man. I'm real happy for you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> I have been on FA for awhile, but my main account did not work here when I registered, so this is another username for the forums, been on FA for nearly four years.  But I thoguht then den was general furry discusison, cant seem to find another *section that was for yiff related threads, *if there is let me know.  So in the forums yes I am new, but I have been on FA for awhile now. :smile:



That's because *there is none. *


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2012)

So you can masturbate? ME TOO!!


----------



## Spatel (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh but The Den is just _overflowing_ with quality threads!



But I just _have to know_ what people would do if they woke up with their fursonas laying next to them! It's very important!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey OP wanna add me on skype and talk to me about furry stuff sometime? ;3


----------



## Shad (Jan 10, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Hey OP wanna add me on skype and talk to me about furry stuff sometime? ;3


Watch out for phone-yiff. You might get an ear infection. :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2012)

no1 currs OP

NO1


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 10, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> So you can masturbate? ME TOO!!



Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> So you can masturbate? ME TOO!!



I HAVE A DICK AND A RIGHT HAND TOO, WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT, BRB LEMME TRY IT

EDIT: OMFG WTF THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2012)

I let my gallery speak for me. Broadcasting inanities was never my style.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I HAVE A DICK AND A RIGHT HAND TOO, WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT, BRB LEMME TRY IT
> 
> EDIT: OMFG WTF THIS IS AMAZING


TRY IT WITH BOTH HANDS


----------



## Shad (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I HAVE A DICK AND A RIGHT HAND TOO, WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT, BRB LEMME TRY IT
> 
> EDIT: OMFG WTF THIS IS AMAZING


PFFT, NOOB. RIGHT HAND IS FOR CASUALS.
LEFT HAND = HARDCORE.

FAIL MORE NOOB.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> I have been on FA for awhile, but my main account did not work here when I registered, so this is another username for the forums, been on FA for nearly four years.


I'd imagine that an admin can do an IP track and find it for you, then merge it, considering that your IP hasn't changed since...



gridns said:


> But I thoguht then den was general furry discusison, *cant seem to find another section that was for yiff related threads*, if there is let me know.  So in the forums yes I am new, but I have been on FA for awhile now. :smile:


Does not exist!



Shad said:


> Not enough! Not merely enough! There must be _more_ I tell you! MORE! :v



I feel like I should make an ''Over 9000!1'' joke here, but the thread is bad enough already.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> I have been on FA for awhile, but my main account did not work here when I registered, so this is another username for the forums, been on FA for nearly four years.  But I thoguht then den was general furry discusison, cant seem to find another section that was for yiff related threads, if there is let me know.  So in the forums yes I am new, but I have been on FA for awhile now. :smile:



That's what furaffinity's irc is for. The forums are strictly clean.


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I HAVE A DICK AND A RIGHT HAND TOO, WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT, BRB LEMME TRY IT
> 
> EDIT: OMFG WTF THIS IS AMAZING


*looks down pants, then at hand. Makes the connection*

ME GUSTA


----------



## gridns (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to apologize fro creating this topic, just read the rules

*2. Avoid these topics:

These topics are ones that should just plain be avoided. Either they're inappropriate or they are better suited for another forum. Once again as I am reminded of ones I've missed I'll update it.

-Anything sexual: This is a PG13 forum. Don't come here posting about your fetishes or furry sex toys. Not only do we flat out not care or want to hear about them but it's against the rules.



*If this thread gets deleted I understand, but I hope this topic was fun to talk about.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

I find furry porn is way better than participating in necrophilia.

Discuss.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> I find furry porn is way better than participating in necrophilia.
> 
> Discuss.



what if it's furry necrophilia :v


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2012)

This just in:   I JUST TRIED IT, IT WAS THE BEST 2 MINUTES I'VE SPENT NOT PLAYING SKYRIM!


----------



## Saiko (Jan 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Rosca (Jan 10, 2012)

And my best friend is a otter with a horse cock.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 10, 2012)

Your reputation on these forums is ruined forever, OP.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 10, 2012)

Rosca said:


> and my best friend is a otter with a horse cock



Hot.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 10, 2012)

Rosca said:


> And my best friend is a otter with a horse cock.



There needs to be some sort of official rule of proportions.


----------



## gridns (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope I did not annoy people with this thread, I just thought it would bring on a good discussion without some form of bashing. But I think this thread will probably get deleted since its against the rules for posting anything sexual. I want to apologize for these actions, but it was a good way to break the ice since many of furries like yiff pictures and animations and since there was no thread that i could find on this topic, I created it, but I understand why since there is no section for this topic and is against the forum rules.


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

Thats probably the most beautiful thought I've ever read. Please tell me more. Perhaps about your favorite kind of cocks to choke on?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 10, 2012)

hey hey

add me on IM

then maybe you and me could... ;3


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> I hope I did not annoy people with this thread, I just thought it would bring on a good discussion without some form of bashing. But I think this thread will probably get deleted since its against he rules for posting anything sexual. I want to apologies for that.



I don't think you annoyed anyone, everyone just seems to be having a whale of a time just taking the piss :3c


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> what if it's furry necrophilia :v



Implausible. You can't masturbate after you're dead.



(Note--I don't want to elaborate on this reasoning.--)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I don't think you annoyed anyone, everyone just seems to be having a whale of a time just taking the piss :3c



I just want to say, for every one of you US people

that "Taking the piss" has more nuances over in britland


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2012)

Rosca said:


> And my best friend is a otter with a horse cock.


Mmmm. Otters.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 10, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I just want to say, for every one of you US people
> 
> that "Taking the piss" has more nuances over in britland



we've all seen doctor who, top gear, monty python, and gordon ramsey's kitchen bollocks we bloody well know what "taking the piss" means you limey git


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2012)

Spatel said:


> we've all seen doctor who, top gear, monty python, and gordon ramsey's kitchen bollocks we bloody well know what "taking the piss" means you limey git



he's canadian

you meanie

also, another fine thread and I missed it, shame


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> If this thread gets deleted I understand



If I had it my way, this would stay open forever and ever


----------



## Pine (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread is making me moist.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 10, 2012)

I said "Dammit not this thread" aloud when I saw the title.

Just a random thing to put out there.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 10, 2012)

point of this thread: zero


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2012)

Ever notice... how every thread in the den gets one star?
EDIT: Knowing my luck, this _would_ be the exception.


----------



## Takun (Jan 10, 2012)

gridns said:


> I hope I did not annoy people with this thread, I just thought it would bring on a good discussion without some form of bashing. But I think this thread will probably get deleted since its against the rules for posting anything sexual. I want to apologize for these actions, but it was a good way to break the ice since many of furries like yiff pictures and animations and since there was no thread that i could find on this topic, I created it, but I understand why since there is no section for this topic and is against the forum rules.



I wish we had the ability to tag users so I could tag you as "dances" with wolves.  And no sorry, while people here may or may not like the porn you'll find that it was a HORRIBLE way to break the ice with FAF.  No one cares about what kind of porn you like.  Have some tact.


----------

